# 1/18 Batmobile



## VicenzaHS (Oct 14, 2005)

I do not know if this been mentioned yet but I have heard that the 1/18 Batmobile will come in 3 version. The standard, the elite, and the super elite. The standard will go for $25.00, the elite for $60.00,and the super elite for around $300.00. I do not know what the differences are.


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

White metal, silver, and gold?


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

which batmobile, and by what company?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

THE Batmobile (1966 TV show).

Hot Wheels.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Wouldn't be surprised by that decision from Hot Wheels.After all,the Batmobile would attract different crowds.From the regular Batmobile lover to the ultimate sophisticated collector.This would be a great and brilliant move from Hot Wheels.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

A few questions.Is the Polar Lights Batcycle in the same scale as the Mattel Batmobile.Will the Batmobile include Batman and Robin figures with it,(seated).


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

None of the other 1/18th Hot Wheels Batmobiles have included figures. I believe the Polar Lights Batcycle is 1/24 scale.


----------

